# Video in Japanese



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It looks like this is a college. Why would a college stuff a large room with planted tanks?

Having recently learned about the basics of Montessori's schools, and the psychologists that came up with the original idea I can't help but think that this college has decided that interaction with Nature somehow enhances the academic achievement. I'm probably wrong, but look at this room stuffed with aquascaped tanks. What US college would do something like that for no apparent practical reason? Wonder if it was about community involvement by ADA - all those tanks and original equipment cost a fortune.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I can't access the video. "The URL contained a malformed video ID"


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Now it works.


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

wow that is re-donk-ulous


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I wish more schools would do that would helped with my schooling.. as some school I just face palm and out::tape2: I'll just keep my mouth shout.... and just say i wonder about some schools around here. " hi I'm manered, avg. intelluguientssssssssssz"


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a ton of tanks. Can't imagine the cost. Obviously Amano was involved as he's in the video. Maybe is was some mass marketing ploy to boost his sales.... Who knows. Nice job with the tanks!


----------



## JustLikeAPill (Oct 9, 2006)

I wish I knew where to get one of those light hangers that sits on the rim of the tank...


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

niko; ADA is just using a local college to market their over priced stuff to a key demographic, that's all. it's no different than when Apple donated a lab full of computers to my college so we'd grow up to buy their platform instead of a PC.


----------

